# Early Mother's Day Gift



## Stacyspy (Apr 12, 2016)

Every time my mother in law comes to visit, she comments on whatever wooden rose project I have going on.... and since she just papered her kitchen in grown up coloring pages...go figure... so I made her her very own bouquet to match...


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 12, 2016)

That's lovely.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 12, 2016)

That is beautiful!  I am so awed by the incredibly talented people on this forum.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 12, 2016)

That is gorgeous! Do you make the roses yourself?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow Stacy, what a beautiful gift.


----------



## grassyriver (Apr 12, 2016)

That's beautiful, love it!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 13, 2016)

You're MIL should be so pleased! That's beautiful!


----------



## Arimara (Apr 13, 2016)

I know I get stuffy about receiving bouquets but that has been added to my "I'd love that gift" list because not only is it lovely but it was made from the heart. I hope your MIL loves it because that's one awesome gift there.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 13, 2016)

That's really pretty. I'm amazed that those are wood!


----------

